# Butter staying seperated a bit?



## Luger187 (Dec 9, 2010)

i added some pics so u can see it

i made butter yesterday. it was in a different container, so i chopped it up and put it in the jar. this butter was solid chunks, but i heated up a pot of water and put the jar in it. this melted the butter, and made it so it can all fit. most of it hardened, except that brown stuff on the bottom. that stuff is liquid, with lil chunks of the butter floating in it.

will this stuff eventually congeal? or will it stay a liquid, in which case i need to pour it out


----------



## purplehazin (Dec 9, 2010)

All that brown stuff is nasty plant matter that should get tossed out. You essentialy refined your cannabutter by re-melting it so there will always be impurities that float below the the budder.


----------



## stbwolfe (Dec 11, 2010)

mine always has a little layer of gunk after remelting it, I dunno how to get rid of it really I usually leave it in there if it is a small portion of the budder


----------



## purplehazin (Dec 11, 2010)

You can always try pouring some water over the gunk to see if that will take it off. Otherwise you can boil a pot of water and refine your budder further.


----------



## Luger187 (Dec 12, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> You can always try pouring some water over the gunk to see if that will take it off. Otherwise you can boil a pot of water and refine your budder further.


i used a metal stick with a sharp hook on the end(used for eating seafood) to force a hole down to the bottom. then made another one so air can get in. poured out from the bottom just fine


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 12, 2010)

Why not next time turn the jar upside down when you put it in the refer,?


----------



## Luger187 (Dec 12, 2010)

dirtsurfr said:


> Why not next time turn the jar upside down when you put it in the refer,?


that would probably work. the one problem i see with it is ur butter will be like the top half of the jar, with just air under it. i guess u could just push it down. i was thinking of putting straws deep into it. so when it dries, the liquid can come out thru the straw. the straws might melt tho, so maybe wait till it cools/hardens a bit


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 12, 2010)

You should cut the butter in the jar in half and take it out and rinse under cold water. Pat dry with paper towel and put in a clean container.

Refining your butter goes back to the 70's and is a lost art to most. Refining reduces the crap in the butter so it taste gets better. This is how I do it.

Pot of boiling water, use a med pot so you can spin the butter from top to bottom and a spoon, put butter in the boiling water when it melts stir top to bottom, turn heat off after 1 min. and stir for the next few minuets let sit for 15 min. Pour into tall narrow plastic food saver, I use one thats for spaghetti. Don't use the cheap plastic it will distort. Put in the fridge to cool. When hard remove from the fridge and hold over the sink, slowly rim it with a thin knife and the crap runs out. Rinse pat dry and repeat a second time if you like.


----------



## Jameson jc (Dec 17, 2010)

Are you guys talking about "purifying" or mroe widely known as clarifying butter. If so, you basically need to remove the milk solids first, which you just heat it under medium haet stovetop until it starts foaming a little, lower it a little heatwise, and it will form a sort of cracked skin like thing which is the milk solids burning off, at which time you SCOOP off those milk solids with a spoon and BANG clarified butter for your lobster or crab!!!!!!

You DONT WANT TO CLARIFY YOUR ALREADY PREPARED GREEN BUTTER as you will yes be removing the milk solids, but to do so, need to heat the butter RAW, with no water, as in clarifying above. Doing this will ruin your potency/THC content in the butter, because the butter will reach a temperature which degrades said compounds, which are safely stored in your milk solid laden cannabutter.

Boiling BUtter in water, whether there is plant matter in there or not, really does not change it, unless you do it too long and then the proteins in the MILK solids break down (different then slightly crisping them like you are doing when clarifying) and get all nasty and make your butter not ARTISAN and not smelling like Ripe Dank, and def not neon green... usually those are dark green... Once butter cools in water, it separates obviously, and if there is NO THC to bond with the FAT MOLECULES PRESENT IN BOTH THE MILK SOLIDS AND THE BUTTER, then it will be regular butter. With plant matter or nugs, you get pot butter. Everything else complicates this whole process. There is a molecular change happening here, you arent really cooking. Same as a souffle, the eggs make it rise, the flour gives it "bite" or "walls" to climb on and build with the energy it creates.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 17, 2010)

You know what I do is just split it up out of the bowl and put it in baggies and back into the freezer till I need it.



Luger187 said:


> that would probably work. the one problem i see with it is ur butter will be like the top half of the jar, with just air under it. i guess u could just push it down. i was thinking of putting straws deep into it. so when it dries, the liquid can come out thru the straw. the straws might melt tho, so maybe wait till it cools/hardens a bit


----------

